# Looking for Baltic Birch or an Alternative Wood For Jigs



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I am looking for 3/4" baltic birch or some kind of alternative wood for jigs for the shop.I cant find BB so far anywhere close to Laurinburg NC 28352.Any recommendation? Don't want to use MDF …makes a mess and formaldehyde.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I've used this from Lowes and seems to do well.
Top Choice Blondewood 3/4-in Birch Plywood https://www.lowes.com/pd/Top-Choice-Blondewood-3-4-in-Birch-Plywood-Application-as-4-x-8/50121139 . It also comes in 1/2".


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

My local hardwood supplier will order me any kind of ply I need. They happen to stock BB but if they didn't they would get it for me. I've also asked my non-chain lumber yard if they would special order me some ply and they said they would, so ask.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Go down to the library look up "plywood" 
in the b2b phone directory. You may find
a commercial dealer that doesn't normally
deal with the retail public in there. They'll
sell to you, they just don't advertise to
the public.

I've found some great dealers this way.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://patwarner.com

http://patwarner.com/jigs_fixtures.html


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

When I get free shipping from Rocklers I stock up on bb plywood.

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=baltic%20birch%20plywood


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Home Depot has birch plywood approaching the quality of imported BB Plywood


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Amazon.com. Eazy-peazy. 2 day delivery. Order filled by Woodcraft. You can also get it with one side phenolic.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

MDO is my preference for jigs, (if we are staying away from phenolics and metals.)
Most plywood suppliers carry it. (Including Home Depot)

It is primarily used for road signs and has a weather-resistant resin overlay surface - super stable.


----------



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

Is the MDO a cleaner product than MDF? probably not even in the same category (I hope). MDF works good,just a nasty product to work with.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

DS, totally agree with you for MDO, I scavenged a bunch of it from an unnamed location where I worked whenever they broke down an exhibit. They would buy it by the truckload, and I've been trying to source it through HD because YES they show it on the sites, but they don't stock what they show, they have a primed sheet single sided with MDO on one side and it's CRAP mostly just suitable for outdoor painted applications for lower window covers fascias etc…. and don't get me started about the looks I got when I went to the Pro Desk to ask questions…

I have found it at specialty plywood dealers, but the minimum order is WAY more than I need.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Aruaco Plywood is very good quality and I get mine at a Menards


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Mike, MDO is veneer core plywood. It machines and behaves just like plywood except it is strong and weather/damage resistant. (Yes, cleaner than MDF)
I get mine through my local hardwood/plywood supplier. (About $60 per 3/4" 4×8)

The surface is smooth and paintable due to the resin paper layer on both sides.
I never even looked for it at HD, except it showed up on a google search so I added the link.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

We've been making all of our jigs out of MDO for many years and keep a couple of sheets in stock for that very reason.


----------

